# new pics of my babies...........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

some new pics of my new chickens. they sure do grow up fast.  they are now in their new coop and loving it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! They grow fast, and they are sooooooooooooooooo cute! 

Thanks for sharing!

Treesa


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They sure are colorful. They're pretty. I'm happy for you!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lovebirds, 

Your little chicks aren't quite so little anymore, lol. They look great though, very sweet. Their new coop looks very accommodating too

Thanks for the pictures,


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I finally got a page added to our web site for the chickens. You can go there and see some pics of the coop along with some of the birds. Enjoy


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I love funky chickens 

I occasionally visit a farm where they raise fancy chickens - just for showing, not 'domestic use'. They are gorgeous. 

The bonus is they have some Rollers hanging out freely around the place (no-one knows how or when they first showed up)

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds,

I really enjoyed your website. I love your coops and your new chicken coop too! Your birds are all lovely!

You can still keep the hens as pets when they grow up too, they are still fun. They are just like pigeons, if you spend alot of time with them they will get to know you and trust you. Now Roosters are a different matter, as they have a roll to play, and they are very protective of the hens, but you just have to let them get to know you too, and also let them know that you are the boss.

Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Lovebirds, 

I thought I had seen your loft before but now I'm not so sure. It's GORGEOUS! Wow, talk about a luxurious pigeon palace It's huge as well and equipped with all the comforts of a home inside. It's just beautiful, your website is very nice too. Your pigeons and chickens are very lucky to be looked after so well


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

just posted new pic of my babies on our web site..........they were 5 weeks old yesterday. they are so sweet.......they all want to sit on my lap when i go into the pen.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are beautiful! Thanks for the new photos!

Terry


----------

